# How many gallons is the Exo Terra Medium Low terrarium?



## Barmy (Nov 18, 2017)

I am getting a bearded dragon and I was wondering what the size of this terrarium was in gallons, and whether or not this size is suitable for a bearded dragon. I’m pretty sure the dimensions are 60cm(l) x 45cm(w) x 30cm(h).


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 18, 2017)

no, not even close. far from enough, and those enclosures are quite overpriced if you ask me. also, in case you didn't know, 4-5 feet would be ideal, but the more the better.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 18, 2017)

Find an area to volume calculator on google and you can get the gallonage. It doesn't really matter what the gallonage is though. You should be more interested in the floor size. Gallonage is really only applicable when keeping aquatic animals. There are a few bearded keepers on here that can tell you if it is large enough. @dragonlover1


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 18, 2017)

pretty sure it's common knowledge that 60 cm is too small, bearded dragons themselves can get that big i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 18, 2017)

A 60cm bearded dragon! Now that is something I'd like to see!! More like 250mm SVL.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 18, 2017)

lol, no. tho it seems those were foreign, as it was a specific bloodline of them called the german giants, which the pure ones have all died out.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I have most of my central beardies on a floor space of 4x2' (120x60x60 cm).The ones with MVB's are taller at 70cm.
My oldest beardie has a custom made 2 metre long glass tank.
My pygmy beardies are in 60x60x60 cm enclosures, even my central netted dragons are in bigger enclosures than the 1 pictured.


----------



## Barmy (Nov 19, 2017)

I forgot to mention it will only be for a few months while it is a baby as I already have one of these terrariums.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Barmy said:


> I forgot to mention it will only be for a few months while it is a baby as I already have one of these terrariums.


that's fine if it's only a starter tank


----------

